# Firestone Sportster



## TwistyMcFisty (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys, my buddy just picked up this Firestone Sportster and he wants me to sell it for him, so I'm doing a little research about it. Anybody have any idea as to age/origin? How about value??
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 16, 2013)

Judging by the overall design and particularly the contoured metal seat, I'm thinking this is a Midwest/MTD manufactured sidewalk bicycle. The decal designs also have Midwest elements in them. For age, I'd say about 1960 give or take a couple years. Maybe Sulley or another member knowledgable about small bikes can nail it down closer.

Dave


----------

